# [Laugh Out Loud] Htc desire 700



## rish1 (Dec 11, 2013)

*images.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/HTC-Desire-700.jpg

HTC Desire 700 dual sim specifications

5-inch (960 x 540 pixels) display ( 220 PPI )
1.2 GHz quad-core *Cortex A7* snapdragon 400 ( same chip as moto G )
1GB DDR2 RAM
Android 4.1.2 (Jelly Bean)
Dual SIM Active
8MP rear camera with LED Flash, BSI Sensor, 1080p video recording
2.1 MP front-facing camera with BSI Sensor
3.5 mm headset jack
HTC BlinkFeed
10.3 mm thick and weighs 149 grams
HTC BoomSound, Dual frontal stereo speakers with built-in amplifiers
, 8GB internal memory, expandable memory up to 64GB with micro SD
3G, WiFi 802.11 a/b/g/n, DLNA, Bluetooth 4.0 with aptX, GPS with a-GPS
2100 mAh removable battery

The HTC Desire 700 dual sim is priced in India at *


Spoiler



Rs. 33,050 only... 


*


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Dec 11, 2013)

This price is too much, guys.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 11, 2013)

HTC is trying to SHOW-OFF what they have in their pocket and not trying to sell it.
sell it affordable    or get sold.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2013)

ramkumarvcbe said:


> This price is too much, guys.



Yesss tooo much...


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Dec 11, 2013)

And, that is gonna happen very soon I guess.  


rijinpk1 said:


> sell it affordable    or *"get sold."*


----------



## Saransh verma (Dec 11, 2013)

Better get a *NEXUS 5*


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 11, 2013)

I will buy two Motorola G at that price and will donate the other one. HTC ain't Apple.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 11, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I will buy two Motorola G at that price and will donate the other one. HTC ain't Apple.



Even Apple ain't Apple these days. HTC Will sure go bankrupt by the way they are going.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 11, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Even Apple ain't Apple these days. HTC Will sure go bankrupt by the way they are going.



Well there are Isheeps , here and there. That'll still keep Apple going for some time , but HTC , god knows.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 11, 2013)

^^ HTC is going the Blackberry way, but in more dumbest way. Who in their right mind buy something so costly, when the same is available for cheaper. Even sammy is ok in the pricing regards, but HTC is pure B$.


----------



## rish1 (Dec 11, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ HTC is going the Blackberry way, but in more dumbest way. Who in their right mind buy something so costly, when the same is available for cheaper. Even sammy is ok in the pricing regards, but HTC is pure B$.



though i don't like  but sammy is awesome when it comes to pricing.. even after dominating android  their products are decently priced, they never overpriced their products and tried to be like apple .. 

except for this 1 forsaken Phone...

they literally beat apple this time , this phone should deserve the most overpriced phone of the history

Samsung Galaxy Golden I9230 Rs. 49900.0 Price in India - Buy Samsung Galaxy Golden I9230 Champagne Gold Online - Samsung: Flipkart.com


----------



## amjath (Dec 11, 2013)

looks like HTC wants to go bankrupt before 2013


----------



## RohanM (Dec 11, 2013)

There are fools all around who don't know much about SOC & all that, they will buy it just by seeing the design & Dual sim tag.  

This phone is ok for 20k....


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 11, 2013)

Consumer (& his pocket) is king...
Those who will not understand will be blown off...


----------



## amjath (Dec 11, 2013)

Actually I have seen many people who have no interest in HTC
IF HTC get bankrupt it would be shame for the one who adopted android first


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 12, 2013)

Vote for Motorola G.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 12, 2013)

WTF. And people wonder why HTC is not doing well.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 12, 2013)

^^^ Truly said. They Dont know pricing


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice looking phone. But why are they pricing it so wrongly. If priced correctly htc can smoke out samsung,


----------



## josin (Dec 12, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> ^^^ Truly said. They Dont know pricing



I do not remember seeing an HTC made phone in any of my friends, in ages. what was their Last commercially successful model? Desire Hd? HTC should think about the following. 
1. HTC One Max sell it for Rs.30500/-
2.HTC One sell it for 25500/-
3.HTC ONE X S720E sell it for 18500/- (after upgrading it to 4.3 at least)
4. Desire 700 @ 13,500/-.
and if they are ready to help the open source community like Sony are doing then they can really challenge Samsung.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 12, 2013)

josin said:


> I do not remember seeing an HTC made phone in any of my friends, in ages. what was their Last commercially successful model? Desire Hd? HTC should think about the following.
> 1. HTC One Max sell it for Rs.30500/-
> 2.HTC One sell it for 25500/-
> 3.HTC ONE X S720E sell it for 18500/- (after upgrading it to 4.3 at least)
> ...



So basically you mean HTC will go bankrupt. I got it.


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Dec 12, 2013)

He mean it.   



furious_gamer said:


> So basically you mean HTC will go bankrupt. I got it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 12, 2013)

HTC trying to be cr@pple. One simply can't sell overpriced cr@p hardware unless its cr@pple.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2013)

Moto G is better choice at this particular price segment.


----------

